# Laptop unable to pickup wifi signals at 5ghz



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

OS: Windows 8.1 x64
Laptop Model: ASUS G75VW
Wireless Adapter Name: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
Hardware ID of adapter: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&SUBSYS_11861A3B&REV_01
Device Driver for Network adapter details:
- Driver Provider: Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.
- Driver Date: 8/15/2013 (10/12/2013 according to ASUS Support Site)
- Driver Version: 10.0.0.263

Recently, I discovered that my Asus laptop is only able to pick up wireless networks being transmitted at 2.5 ghz but it can't pick anything up coming from wireless networks being transmitted at the 5 ghz range. I'm not fully sure if this change or if the laptop has never been able to pick up wifi networks at the higher ghz range. Can anyone please advise if this wireless adapter should or shouldn't be able to pick up networks being transmitted at 5 ghz? If it should be picking them up, can anyone advise what can be done to resolve the issue?

Here is what I've done so far:
- Uninstalled (fully from Windows) the network adapter's device drivers and reinstalled them from the ASUS website and then restarting the computer
- Running the following commands and then restarting the computer again:
* ipconfig /release
* ipconfig /renew
* netsh interface ip delete arpcache
* ipconfig /flushdns
* ipconfig /registerdns
* netsh winsock reset catalog
* netsh int ip reset reset.log hit


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

2.4GHz only. Supports data rate up to 150Mbps with 802.11n. Back compatible with 802.11b, 802.11g.

http://www.qca.qualcomm.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/AR9485.pdf


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

If this is your laptop Asus G75VW there is no mention in the specs that is does use 5Ghz band range.


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes bassfisher6522, that is the correct laptop and gcavan thank you, that is what I suspected but I had trouble finding the hardware specs for the wireless network adapter.

With this in mind, is changing out the network adapter in the laptop possible for someone on their own unless if its built into the laptop's motherboard like with a desktop computer's wired network adapter? I've never tried doing that for a laptop but I would like to see if I can pick up wireless networks at the higher ghz range and so my wireless signal doesn't get cut off from interference as easily at the 2.5 ghz range.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Integrated with the motherboard. Chip is soldered directly to the board. Not possible to change.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

nIghthawk3001 the only thing you can do is switch off the integrated atheros ar9485 which supports2.4Ghz.

Buy a dual band USB Wireless adapter which supports 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz.


----------

